

Sentiment Analysis API for Reviews - pdhanda
http://SentimentSearch.com

======
pdhanda
Sentiment Search is a search engine that crawls the Internet for reviews and
opinions on a diverse range of products and services such as restaurants,
movies, electronics, universities, cosmetics, and supplements.

The content is aggregated from multiple sources, processed sentence by
sentence and grouped into relevant categories using sophisticated natural
language processing algorithms. Each sentence is then given a sentiment rating
from 1 to 10. In addition, all duplicate content and noise is removed.

This structured, categorized and quantified content enables users to navigate
through large volumes of information quickly and intelligently.

The API(Beta) is available at sentimentsearch.com

